# Anyone here have an inground pool? Any advice?



## Jeekinz (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm looking to install an inground pool. I have called around to pool companies in my area and found that the prices range from 20k to 100k. I have seen the fiberglass pools and the diy kit pools and was wondering if anyone had any experience with them.

Thanks.


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

I have had traditional concrete ingrounds with vinyl liners and I now have a one peice fiberglass. I like the fiberglass for the ease of construction and maint. and no liner replacements. Price to me seems about the same. 
Check out Viking Pools for the fiberglass.


----------



## MillerClemsonHD (Feb 16, 2007)

*I have an inground with vinyl liner*

No complaints from me. We recently had the liner replaced it was in bad shape when we bought it and did all the work this spring before the start of summer. Liner can last anywhere from 10-15yrs. Replacement liners are not the expensive or difficult to do (after you see it done once) if you have a regular size/shape pool. Unfortunately I do not have a normal size or shape but its not a big problem considering the size. 


NUMBER 1 PIECE OF ADVICE I HAVE

Get one of the new salt systems. Do not mess with the chlorine. One time payment of $1,000-1,500 depending on pool size and amount of salt etc you need. Every summer will cost about $100 in chemicals and little to no effort on your part. No shocking the pool, no green water, no one has to check while you are on vacation. When the salt levels falls out of the range you add half a bag and it is good for a few weeks. If you have any questions I will be glad to share any info I have with you. This is my first pool but enjoy having it. 

One other suggestion no matter how big the patio it is probably too small, and put down one of the concrete coatings to keep the concrete cooler. Even concrete gets very very hot in the summer. I didn't get my deck coated and stained before summer(wish I had) but plan to do it this fall, bc I don't want to give up a weekend of being able to use my pool right now.


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

The "autopilot" salt systems are nice... Had it on the old pool and will probably convert the new one. Salt is a lot cheaper and keeps things from freezing in the winter. The cell lasts about 7-8 years and is a little expensive [700 bucks] but at a 100 bucks a year for chlorine, its a good trade off.


----------



## HiFi (Jul 27, 2007)

I must say U can go for a better almost the same cost option of fibre ppol.It will save U maintanence cost and ehnce it will be a lot more cheaper in the long run


----------



## Al the Diy guy (Feb 2, 2008)

HiFi said:


> I must say U can go for a better almost the same cost option of fibre ppol.It will save U maintanence cost and ehnce it will be a lot more cheaper in the long run


 

Problem with fiberglass is they are not wide or deep enough


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

Deal with a reputable company that has been around, don't decide on price only. Like everything else, the cheap price advertisements are a "hook".
These pools always use the absolute mininum of everything, like one skimmer and one return line, no light, minimum GPH pumps with bottom end inefficient motors, maximum spacing on rebar structural rods, etc. Put your money up front into a quality pool shell and good equipment. Don't be distracted by the salesman's photo binder with the pictures of all the beautifull landscaping, lush brick planters, and squirting fountains. For a few dollars, you can make provisions for that kind of stuff to be added when money allows.
Everyone I know with a salt pool loves it. I personally use "Pristine Blue" which is a copper based algicide. It is more expensive than salt, but also very forgiving on maintenance. If I were building new, I would definately go salt. Anything but chlorine IMO.

I have seen those DIY inground pools with vinyl liners being installed, and personally think it is well beyond the ability of the majority of HO's. And after watching the process, I doubt if the savings are as substantial as claimed. You still need to dig the hole and provide a concrete bottom, the same plumbing, decking, electrical and gas services. My guess is that you would only save a couple of thousand in the end.


----------



## Al the Diy guy (Feb 2, 2008)

troubleseeker said:


> Deal with a reputable company that has been around, don't decide on price only. Like everything else, the cheap price advertisements are a "hook".
> These pools always use the absolute mininum of everything, like one skimmer and one return line, no light, minimum GPH pumps with bottom end inefficient motors, maximum spacing on rebar structural rods, etc. Put your money up front into a quality pool shell and good equipment. Don't be distracted by the salesman's photo binder with the pictures of all the beautifull landscaping, lush brick planters, and squirting fountains. For a few dollars, you can make provisions for that kind of stuff to be added when money allows.
> Everyone I know with a salt pool loves it. I personally use "Pristine Blue" which is a copper based algicide. It is more expensive than salt, but also very forgiving on maintenance. If I were building new, I would definately go salt. Anything but chlorine IMO.
> 
> I have seen those DIY inground pools with vinyl liners being installed, and personally think it is well beyond the ability of the majority of HO's. And after watching the process, I doubt if the savings are as substantial as claimed. You still need to dig the hole and provide a concrete bottom, the same plumbing, decking, electrical and gas services. My guess is that you would only save a couple of thousand in the end.


TroubleSeeker,

Well I would ALMOST tend to agree, yes the average homeowner is going to struggle, I am "in the process" as we speak, just came after another "good" day:no: of working on the pool. Long saga, but I will give you some backround. 

I live in Fredericksburg Virgina, I am on active duty with the US Coast Guard, We bought here cause it was nice. We bought 5 years ago when the market was CRAZY:furious: so we didnt get "everything" we wanted in a home, one of those things being a pool. So we priced with some companies in the area and the lowest we could get for a 20x40x10D was 54k and if they hit rock 10k more. I found a kit online for 11k with almost everything I needed 8ft stair, 30mil liner, 8 ft diving board, 2.5hp 2 speed hayward northstar pump, 524sqin cartrtige filter (no backwashing). I added 1200 for a zodiac duo clear salt and cooper system, 1300 for a T4 Turbo R/C robotic cleaner, 450 for a 12v colorlogic light. Well some of my neighbors said its all "rock" so I was worried. 54k bought a pool and a deck, no salt, no diving board, no robotic cleaner, so I looked for ways to save some money by doing some work myself and realized "we can do this" I took a couple of weeks off, rented a backhoe, dug a really big hole, then the fun, my kids on the cement mixer and skid steer, my wife and I laying the cement, went remarkably well. I would however get a cement truck next time, that was alot of cement, sand and water..... Bottom line, I am wiring now, hopfully I will pass inspection next week (I had to read my tail off to keep up w/code on this one) then on to the stamped concrete deck, still debating to sub that one out or try it myself as well. Bottom line, I have spent 28k so far, I estimate another 3-5k for the deck and then I R Dun. saving 20k, plus having the accessories and upgrades I wanted. BUT, sweat equity doesnt quite cover it...we'll call this one BLOOD equity. Can homeowners do it? Yes most should be able to some work, some can do all. Would I undertake it again? Yes, but I would sub out some of the work (cement bottom)


----------



## intofire (Sep 11, 2008)

*Vinyl Inground Pool - Is the end cap part of the concrete patio???*

 I have a inground vinyl pool, there is a white plastic cap on the edge of the patio (concrete), is this decorative cap for the concrete end? Is it removable without effecting the liner mounting (which is below this cap)? My question is - I need to remove the patio and pour a new one? I assume that the liner has no part in this cap, like a plaster pool, the decking is poured last.

Thank you,

rick lee
[email protected]

if you can please respond by the email address


----------



## Git (Mar 11, 2008)

I am located in Southern California and it has been my experience that most of the "pool companies" sub out most of the work. In my last house, I easily save 30% off of the cost of an in ground, gunite pool by contracting it out myself.

At the time, I purchased a new house in a new neighborhood, and several people were having pools installed. I took note of which subcontractors were used and when it came time to do my pool, I usually ended up using the same sub contractors. I found it interesting that some pool companies wanted to charge me extra if they had to use a smaller bobcat to do the excavation. In reality, I used a contractor that had the smaller bobcat, and the excavation costs were the same. By using reputable contractors, I ended up with a quality pool and did not have any problems. I know this is not for everyone, but it is something to think about.


----------



## soap94 (Sep 25, 2015)

There are a lot of ideas which you can use in order to make your in-ground pool look better. For example, a simple and small waterfall will definitely make it! diy inground pool is an interesting topic, which doesn't have any boundaries!


----------



## TonyHarb (Jul 27, 2016)

Another extremely important question when you build a pool is safety. Do you have kids? Do you have young adults parties with alcohol? Don't forget to buy pool safety system - it makes very loud noise if someone falls into pool when it is on.


----------

